# Udder Critique FF please :)



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

So this is Padmes udder with a 14 hour fill, I got 1 liter with each milking so far. What do you think? Good the Bad the Ugly

She is standing a little crooked here.



























And how do you know when you have milked out completely? I could not get any more and that was with some bumping and massaging. But after the udder did not look deflated, it was considerably smaller but not deflated. Should it look deflated? Does anyone have pictures of before and after milking so I can compare and know what the udder should look like after milking out?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I'm still a newbie when it comes to udder critique but I guess I can throw some things out there. 
First of all, I wish I had that goat. I honestly love her udder no matter what 

Likes-
Nice high attachements. Good capacity. Love the teats.

Dislikes/Needs Improvement-
more Medial division(I think), More capacity towards to front. Teats could be a little more centered.

Overall though, I love her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, that is a great FF udder. It is attached nicely, quite high and wide, nice sized teats that are placed correctly, but they do point out a little more than i'd like...that very well could improve with more freshenings. I'd like to see maybe a little more medial division, but that could definately improve as well. Capacity is decent and will likely improve. And I would like to see a little more smooth fore udder. Overall, a very promising first freshening udder. :thumb:

When the doe is milked out, you should see a deflating looking udder, but there will still be a quite noticeable bag. If you want to get a picture after she's milked, we could probably see if it looks normal. But sounds pretty normal to me though.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

If her udder doesn't look/feel "deflated" she most likely still has some edema or congestion...it will probably soften up quite a bit in a couple of weeks. Some does also have "meaty" udders which is not really desirable. Anyway, I usually try not to be too judgemental of my girl's udders until they are at least a month fresh


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice! I agree that it has good attachments and the teats are very nice IMO. I'd be ecstatic for a FF!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it looks nice! I would only want more fore udder. I think that is my least favorite thing about it, but like said before, it could improve with more freshenings.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I milked her today and got even more milk. She seems to be increasing in production every day. I did notice this evening her fore udder seems fuller than it did yesterday. She is AMAZING to milk. Super easy, I was even having a little trouble emptying out one side because my hand was tired and she lifted her back leg and held it up for me while I finished. I was so proud of her. She never put her foot in the bucket or kicked or anything. And she even lets my husband and mother milk her. I don't have to tie her or give her grain either, but I did tonight as I want her to have a good experience while milking.

Question though, she had her kids last Wen. can I start keeping the milk now? Or is the colostrum still there?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I think she has beautiful, high, rear attachment and nice teats and placement! I would be hoping for more foreudder development (same with my doe) and medial division as others have said. I am not an expert, but have been studying up on udders;-)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE! :thumbup: 

The colostrum should be out of her milk now, though I have noticed with my does that the milk doesn't taste like it should for almost 10 days after delivery.


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful FF udder... how old is she... (Sorry if I missed it somewhere...)

I think her fore udder is nice is very nice. She's humped her back, and considering that, Wow! 

Depending on her genetics, next year will probably tell you bunches more on that fore udder. It will either extend with her larger, 2nd freshening udder, or it won't. Personally, I think it will expand.

I love her teat placement, wide rear with fairly good height, and global shape. Way to go, you've got a gorgeous girl!


----------

